# I'm out



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Now I realize that this doesn't affect anyone or mostly anyone and I've always tried to help anyone I could. But sometimes enough is enough. I have taken a good, hard look at the majority of posts and have concluded I don't agree with alot of what is said. It seems alot of folks feel entitled to say whatever comes to mind without thought or respect of all the hard work that is put into this. (You know who you are.) I wish everyone would take the time to think before they complain or post something negative, but more times than not, they don't. I find myself wanting to retaliate and that usually only compounds the situation. I hope the best for the true androids out there and I will always be available to you. (You also know who you are.) Peace and love always


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

Bye bye

Sent from my AXI0M* AOKP using Tapatalk*


----------



## jbc9086 (Nov 5, 2011)

Sorry to see you go Timmy. I'm obviously not a big poster, but read quite a lot. And I agree with everything you've said. You are a great asset to the community, and I hate to see you leave. Your posts have always been helpful and informative. I do hope you change your mind and come back after a while. Take care!


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

damn sorry to see you go. you've been a great help with all my rsd-lite and ota questions. thank you.


----------



## Scar3cr0w (Oct 30, 2011)

Thank you for your contributions to this community. You've helped me a few times and I'm grateful.

I don't post much either, but have read numerous postings from you offering your expertise. Many here are appreciative.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## King Howie (Nov 8, 2011)

im another who tends to not post often, but i read many threads religiously. i understand what you are saying about many acting entitled. ive seen that youve made yourself available to help so many people, and ive learned quite a lot reading your posts. thank you for your dedication to the community. you have been one of the best


----------



## Raverrevolution (Feb 23, 2012)

I never understood why people make topics about them leaving the Bionic scene whether it being that they got a new phone or this. I guess we are punished now, but for what? Obviously people are thankful of your contributions so why not just ignore who's ever making you mad and keep helping people out if it's something you enjoy doing.


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Bye







come back soon

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## steven.rn (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks much for your hard work when lots of us were hurting puppies trying to get our mojo back

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Whoa whoa what did I miss?

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

I think the bionic has a lot of people who are new or somewhat new to rooting.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

Timmy10shoes said:


> Now I realize that this doesn't affect anyone or mostly anyone and I've always tried to help anyone I could. But sometimes enough is enough. I have taken a good, hard look at the majority of posts and have concluded I don't agree with alot of what is said. It seems alot of folks feel entitled to say whatever comes to mind without thought or respect of all the hard work that is put into this. (You know who you are.) I wish everyone would take the time to think before they complain or post something negative, but more times than not, they don't. I find myself wanting to retaliate and that usually only compounds the situation. I hope the best for the true androids out there and I will always be available to you. (You also know who you are.) Peace and love always


I am sorry to hear this as well. You will be missed.


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

bjgregu said:


> Bye bye
> 
> Sent from my AXI0M* AOKP using Tapatalk
> *


*

DOUCHE!*


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

And that's probably one of Timmy's reasons.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Thread locked. No use for another goodbye thread.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Thread locked. No use for another goodbye thread.


----------

